# Doms



## fufu (Oct 7, 2007)

Apparently DOMS is the newest member of the mod force?

congrats!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2007)

Seriously?


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2007)

what forum is that?


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2007)

open chat


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats DOMS!


----------



## Mista (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice work, keep that Open chat clean.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh god oh god.  Assume the position.


----------



## goandykid (Oct 7, 2007)

Grats


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 7, 2007)

IM really has gone down the


----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2007)

If this is true, then congratulations DOMS.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats Doms!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, it's true and he's a great addition.  He is a mod for Open Chat, Sex Forum and Online Journals.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmm...

What did Chicken Little say was happening? -


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2007)

this is the first punk that pissed him off since he got modded






























true story.


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

The man with the most venemous comeback in IM history a mod eh?

Good move, DOMS is suberb choice. (To everyone except Mexican Libs)

I guess I will have to stop insulting him now.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2007)

A hot head in a ref chair.      Eh, well its not the first time its happened.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2007)

What the fuck you talking about..... You got a problem....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Apparently DOMS is the newest member of the mod force?
> 
> congrats!


I'm watching you!

Of course...it has nothing to do with being a mod.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Congrats DOMS!





goandykid said:


> Grats





Mista said:


> Nice work, keep that Open chat clean.





KelJu said:


> If this is true, then congratulations DOMS.





Fetusaurus Rex said:


> congrats Doms!



Thanks, guys!

So far, my biggest joy was shutting down FR in one post.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> IM really has gone down the


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What the fuck you talking about..... You got a problem....



Fuck yeah I do..and its called the runs.  *BRB*!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> this is the first punk that pissed him off since he got modded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks, Little Wing.

The hardest part so far is trying not to hit the "edit" button on other people's posts.  I'm use to only being able to do it for myself.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> The man with the most venemous comeback in IM history a mod eh?
> 
> Good move, DOMS is suberb choice. (To everyone except Mexican Libs)
> 
> I guess I will have to stop insulting him now.



I resent that.  A Mexican doesn't have to be a lib to earn my ire. 

Stop insulting me? Hell no!  I'm sure as hell not going to stop insulting other people.

Honestly, I'm just as surprised as the rest of you.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> A hot head in a ref chair.      Eh, well its not the first time its happened.



Yeah, but no mod, that I've ever seen, has abused their power.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

good stuff man..congrats!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

So does this mean that I _can't_ say that DOMS is really a Mexican in disguise?



...Love You...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL looks like I'm banned.


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

I would'nt worry too much.  DOMS will still be as brutally forthright as usual, and in the heat of a particuarly heated argument about Mexican welfare, will fire unforgiveable insults at some poor soul, resulting in him breaking the rules and banning himself.

Yes, Min0...._I see_......also.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> LOL looks like I'm banned.



DOMS's "to be banned" list:


1. Blooming Lotus
2. BigDyl
3. Squanto/Splash Log
4. Splash Log/Squanto
5. NordicNacho
6. iMan323
Starting at the top and working down are we?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> LOL looks like I'm banned.


I don't see that happening, DOMS is a fair dude.
Who else other than you can he release his anger out on.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I don't see that happening, DOMS is a fair dude.
> Who else other than you can he release his anger out on.



Yes, and I do sense that a whole lot of anger ready is ready to be vented! 

Open Chat is going to be turned into a minefield with a 26 mile long 20 foot high fence, guard towers, and 20 million pounds of barbed wire just to keep the Mexican population in check! 

Let the blood flow!


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yes, and I do sense that a whole lot of anger ready is ready to be vented!
> 
> Open Chat is going to be turned into a *minefield with a 26 mile long 20 foot high fence, guard towers, and 20 million pounds of barbed wire just to keep the Mexican population in check*!
> 
> Let the blood flow!


 
I think you just described DOMS's back yard....


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> I think you just described DOMS's back yard....



He's singlehandedly funding the fence project in Texas, and starting a program to help the under-aged, mentally handicapped, and elderly obtain concealed weapons permits in the hopes that they will join his militia! Blackwater is nothing compared to DOMS Security Inc.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> DOMS's "to be banned" list:
> 
> 1. Blooming Lotus
> 2. BigDyl
> ...



remove bigdyl and nordic nacho and do it or you're not a man.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good stuff man..congrats!





vortrit said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> So does this mean that I _can't_ say that DOMS is really a Mexican in disguise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Love You...



I know where you live...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> LOL looks like I'm banned.



For what?  Being BigDyl?  That's punishment enough, isn't it?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> I would'nt worry too much.  DOMS will still be as brutally forthright as usual, and in the heat of a particuarly heated argument about Mexican welfare, will fire unforgiveable insults at some poor soul, resulting in him breaking the rules and banning himself.
> 
> Yes, Min0...._I see_......also.



I'm above the law now!  I AM THE LAW!!!

P-funk and Iain told me so.  

...

Actually, they called me "homo" and "fag"...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> DOMS's "to be banned" list:
> 
> 1. Blooming Lotus
> 2. BigDyl
> ...



Locked and loaded!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

goob said:


> I think you just described DOMS's back yard....





I use the dump.  There's no way I'm keeping any Mexican on my property.  Dead or alive.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> remove bigdyl and nordic nacho and do it or you're not a man.



New target aquired: FishOrCutBait


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats.

Don't change, I mean, it's fine if you change, but don't change the titties shaking in your avatar.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> New target aquired: FishOrCutBait



DO IT OR YOU'RE NOT A MAN


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 8, 2007)

btw,

congratulations.

I think you'll be a very good mod


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Don't change, I mean, it's fine if you change, but don't change the titties shaking in your avatar.



The only thing that's changing is my level of retribution.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> DO IT OR YOU'RE NOT A MAN



I'm a _metrosexual_, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> btw,
> 
> congratulations.
> 
> I think you'll be a very good mod



Thanks, man.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm a _metrosexual_, thankyouverymuch!



OR YOURE NOT A MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> OR YOURE NOT A MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN



Easy there, DOMS has an itchy trigger finger - and I think he's due for some target practice!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the support, guys!


Congratulations, now if you would kindly fuck off and die!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Congratulations, now if you would kindly fuck off and die!!!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


I figured I'll take over for you since it just won't seem right for a mod to tell people that...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I figured I'll take over for you since it just won't seem right for a mod to tell people that...



Really?  Let's see...

Feel free to _fuck off and *die!*_

Yep, it still seems to work just fine.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I figured I'll take over for you since it just won't seem right for a mod to tell people that...


He can still use it, just like when vince mcmahon say's "Your Fired!"


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

On the upside, I just realized that I can't give myself infractions.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> On the upside, I just realized that I can't give myself infractions.


No but I still can.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

I've done been put in my place.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> On the upside, I just realized that I can't give myself infractions.



Congratulations, but just remember DOMS, complaints always go up the ladder, never down (open the floodgates!).


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2007)

I would never do that.............


----------



## Decker (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the pretty pink dresses.

I like to wear bows in my hair.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Decker said:


> Well, well, well. So this is what's become of IMF?
> 
> The feeble village idiot has become a moderator.
> 
> ...



So very, very spiteful...

Oh, wait...I've got a better idea...


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

Did you see that, flash and they're gone. I'll take that horrible reference out of my previous post.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, maybe not.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS and Jodi in action!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

The fastest ban draw in the west.

You're slow, old man.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

His eyes are everywhere!


----------



## Decker (Oct 8, 2007)

Decker said:


> I like the pretty pink dresses.
> 
> I like to wear bows in my hair.


 
ahahahahaaaaaa.  Oh boy.  How am I going to explain this one to the wife?

You win this round DOMS but there's always tomorrow!

Incidentally, there's nothing wrong with an occasional ribbon worn about my hair.  If it looks good, it looks good.

Try making a joke of that Mr. Smartguy!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2007)

Decker said:


> I like the pretty pink dresses.
> 
> I like to wear bows in my hair.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't wait to see what DOMS does to the spammer links. Really, somebody needs to get on top of that shit and do what DG did. All spam links should be redirected towards board sponsors.


----------



## squanto (Oct 8, 2007)

this thread is filled with so much ass-kissery.... i just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

squanto said:


> this thread is filled with so much ass-kissery.... i just threw up in my mouth a little



That wasn't throw-up, that was your date, BigDyl.  BTW, he expects you to swallow.


----------



## squanto (Oct 8, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## squanto (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so wasteful


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That wasn't throw-up, that was your date, BigDyl. BTW, he expects you to swallow.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 8, 2007)

squanto said:


> this thread is filled with so much ass-kissery.... i just threw up in my mouth a little



Jealous? I like DOMS. We can disagree about shit, but at the end of the day we are still friends. I think he will be a good mod.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Yeah, I know, I've gone soft since becoming a mod.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

squanto said:


> I'm so wasteful


You've never been better.

How,when and why did you transform into a supervillian?


----------



## squanto (Oct 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You've never been better.
> 
> How,when and why did you transform into a supervillian?



 supervillian.... i like the sound of that


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Haha, congrats DOMS!! Tear some shit up!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Jealous? I like DOMS. We can disagree about shit, but at the end of the day we are still friends. I think he will be a good mod.



Thanks, KelJu.  

Everyone just reads the shit I lay down in OC and assumes that's all there is to me.  Only those in the Journals see my stuff there, and only the recipient sees my PMs.

Heh, this reminds me of DoubleBase's "troll" thread.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Haha, congrats DOMS!! Tear some shit up!



Will do!


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 8, 2007)

You want to impress us?


You want to REALLY make this a better site?


You want to get rid of a worthless little piece of shit that's been stinkin' up the place for years?



Ban that little bastard DOMS.  


Oh.....................wait.....................oops.  Hi ya' buddy.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> You want to impress us?
> 
> 
> You want to REALLY make this a better site?
> ...


Keep it up and I'll change your name to OLDBOB.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Keep it up and I'll change your name to OLDBOB.



Oh please, is that the best you can do?  Hell, even Crono doesn't use that one anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Oh please, is that the best you can do?  Hell, even Crono doesn't use that one anymore.



I've had a long freakin' day.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've had a long freakin' day.



How are all the bannings going?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but no mod, that I've ever seen, has abused their power.



I wanna see you break the record!!!  

Congrats anyway!  Howd this happen?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I wanna see you break the record!!!
> 
> Congrats anyway!  Howd this happen?



DOMS made an unholy alliance with a group of Mexican drug dealers! It's all in our heads maann...whoa pretty colors


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2007)

This is probably the GAYEST thread ever.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> This is probably the GAYEST thread ever.



Thanks for showing up and making it official.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for showing up and making it official.



True Story

His post was like the *busted cherry* on top.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

Good stuff DOMS, you were a great choice


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Congrats anyway!  Howd this happen?



I don't really know.  You'd have to ask Rob.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> This is probably the GAYEST thread ever.



It's amazing that only when you post in it does it become the gay_est_ thread!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Good stuff DOMS, you were a great choice



Thanks, Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It's amazing that only when you post in it does it become the gay_est_ thread!



And that's said by a gay man!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It's amazing that only when you post in it does it become the gay_est_ thread!


good call, you know that a gay man can spot another gay man from a mile away.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Doublebase said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

This image is appropriate.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Holy cow!  That's a great job min0!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> This image is appropriate.


OMG that's awesome!  That's your best work yet Mino.

DOMS, you make a great Superman!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

It was easy, thanks to Adobe Photoshop.
I was using paint for the longest, now I have Adobe back.

He already had the pose for it.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> This image is appropriate.




I'd bang you.....erm wait I am not gay.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I'd bang you.....erm wait I am not gay.



Now it's the gayest-_er_ thread ever! 

I didn't think it could be done, but then you out did yourself  !


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I'd bang you.....erm wait I am not gay.


I bet you were staring below his belt.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

There was a belt?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> There was a belt?


 
Tallcall....you may have a new special Friend.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Tallcall....you may have a new special Friend.



I don't believe tallcall swings that way.  You know...Iain's a..._Canadian_.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Congrats.



Thanks, man!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't believe tallcall swings that way.  You know...Iain's a..._Canadian_.


Yeah Canadians are too attractive for you Yanks


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah Canadians are too attractive for you Yanks



    

Canadians are good at keeping warm in the middle of the night! I think I just might enjoy this!


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Canadians are good for keeping warm in the middle of the night! I think I just might enjoy this!


 

Every fire needs kinder.....


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Canadians are good at keeping warm in the middle of the night! I think I just might enjoy this!



See you have it all wrong.

Canadians like the cold.  I hate a warm bed or being warm when I sleep 

And someone cuddling with me is a no-no.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> See you have it all wrong.
> 
> Canadians like the cold.  I hate a warm bed or being warm when I sleep
> 
> And someone cuddling with me is a no-no.



That's ok, I live in Florida and I wish it would freeze down here so I could have an excuse to get a little closer to some guys!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> DOMS's "to be banned" list:
> 
> 
> 1. Blooming Lotus
> ...



whatd nordic do? hes cool


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Delusional said:


> whatd nordic do? *hes cool*



When did that happen?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

Delusional said:


> whatd nordic do? hes cool



Nordic didn't do anything, I just thought he'd probably be at the top of DOMS's list (his stance on Mexican immigration, etc). Actually I really like Nordic. The list was supposed to be funny.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> That's ok, I live in Florida and I wish it would freeze down here so I could have an excuse to get a little closer to some guys!




Dale isn't that far away.  He likes closeness.

I don't know if I would consider him a guy or not though.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dale isn't that far away.  He likes closeness.
> 
> I don't know if I would consider him a guy or not though.



Doesn't Dale's idea of closeness start about six inches inside him?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Doesn't Dale's idea of closeness start about six inches inside him?




Interesting!  Is this from personal experience?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Interesting!  Is this from personal experience?



BigDyl posted a coming out thread in the Sexual Health forum and related some of his experiences where he mentioned Dale.  It was too graphic, so I deleted it.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Nordic didn't do anything, I just thought he'd probably be at the top of DOMS's list (his stance on Mexican immigration, etc). Actually I really like Nordic. The list was supposed to be funny.



haha oh. well the other people listed i could understand if they sooner or later ended up banned or somethin, but yea. nordic is innocent =p and i dont know iman


----------



## Delusional (Oct 9, 2007)

and doms, you seem like a real cool guy so i think youll be a great mod   congratulations  

...just dont let anyone pick on me


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Delusional said:


> and doms, you seem like a real cool guy so i think youll be a great mod   congratulations
> 
> ...just dont let anyone pick on me




Shut up shithead.


----------



## squanto (Oct 9, 2007)

Delusional said:


> and doms, you seem like a real cool guy so i think youll be a great mod   congratulations
> 
> ...just dont let anyone pick on me



Secretly, in my dark _warm _places, I yearn to be like DOMS.  I freely admit, with much emotion, that I feel so much safer with him as a mod of Open Chat.  It's as if I can feel his strong caring arms around me.

Truly, God is with us all.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 9, 2007)

squanto said:


> oh... god.... the... ass-kissery.....



Better pucker up then! Master Doms will not be easy to please, so I suggest working on some new positions and stamina.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Shut up shithead.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> This image is appropriate.



Nice Photoshop Mino!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> This image is appropriate.



LOL!

SUPERDOMS!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

squanto said:


> Secretly, in my dark _warm _places, I yearn to be like DOMS.  I freely admit, with much emotion, that I feel same much safer with him as a mod of Open Chat.  It's as if I can feel his strong caring arms around me.
> 
> Truly, God is with us all.



That was sweet Squanto.... Are you turning a new leaf here?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Sexy.


----------



## squanto (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Sexy.



Secretly, in my dark _warm _places, I yearn to be like DOMS.  I freely admit, with much emotion, that I feel so much safer with him as a mod of Open Chat.  It's as if I can feel his strong caring arms around me.

Truly, God is with us all.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Not so fast villian!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, I know, I've gone soft since becoming a mod.




I think they make a little blue pill for that problem.   

And congratulations!      That would be congrats on the mod thing, not the soft thing.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I think they make a little blue pill for that problem.
> 
> And congratulations!      That would be congrats on the mod thing, not the soft thing.



Thanks, TT. 

I think I feel a whole lot of banning coming on.  And by "a whole lot", I mean BigDyl.


----------



## squanto (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Not so fast villian!


----------

